# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة الأنواع الأخرى ( Other Phones Hardware Repair Area) شروحات :  طريقة تغيير تاتش الكاتيل 5036d alcatel 5036 OneTouch POP C5 بالفيديو

## zarif

*طريقة تغيير تاتش alcatel 5036 OneTouch POP C5
ـــــــــ
فيديو انا عاملة بشرح فية بالتفصيل طريقة تغيير تاتش الكاتيل 5036 مع التنوية بان دى مش اول مرة يتغير فيها تاتش لنفس التليفون لكن بنفس الادوات والطريقة بيتغير التاتش سواء اول مرة او تانى مرة* [YOUTUBE]TiDqmdu6E60[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

----------

